# Hair loss? Discoloration!?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Read up on Alopecia X black skin disease


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @MaylaTheToyPoodle! What a cute little girl.  I’d never heard of Alopecia X. Going to read up on it now.

Does Mayla have other symptoms or is it purely cosmetic? She looks quite cold in that second pic. Does she have some snuggly sweaters? I really like Gold Paw Series fleeces.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Alopecia X in dogs


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What does the vet say ?


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome, @MaylaTheToyPoodle! What a cute little girl.  I’d never heard of Alopecia X. Going to read up on it now.
> 
> Does Mayla have other symptoms or is it purely cosmetic? She looks quite cold in that second pic. Does she have some snuggly sweaters? I really like Gold Paw Series fleeces.


Hi! Yes she does! I probably should’ve put her in one at this time! Thanks for the suggestion I’ll check that website out. She has excessive licking and a swollen vulva and nipples, we think she has hyper estrogenism. Talked to the vet and decided it would be best to spay her since we haven’t done so yet. Hoping that brings her hair back and relieves her licking. Thank you. 🙏🏻


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Dechi said:


> What does the vet say ?


 we think she has hyper estrogenism. Talked to the vet and decided it would be best to spay her since we haven’t done so yet. Hoping that brings her hair back.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@MaylaTheToyPoodle let's hope so ! Please update a few months after spay. It would be very interesting to know, as this is rather a rare occurrence.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Dechi said:


> @MaylaTheToyPoodle let's hope so ! Please update a few months after spay. It would be very interesting to know, as this is rather a rare occurrence.


Of course! Thank you all for caring! 😉💕🐩


----------



## runnynose (Aug 9, 2021)

You could also put some thin clothes on him to prevent him from licking


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

One of my toy poodles developed this condition. It didn't start until he was around 4-5 years old and he lost patches of hair. His skin developed black patches but it didn't change colour all over. Initially the vet thought he may be developing Cushings but the tests were negative for this. it was really distressing to see this condition developing. He originally had a really dense, beautiful white coat and looked like an ethereal snowball when he was brushed out. I kept a coat on him when the weather was cool but he didn't really seem to notice the cold! Such a beautiful, loving and loyal little fellow and I was devastated when he died two years ago when he was 10 years old. I will miss him until the day I die and not a day goes by without remembering him and wishing so much that he was still with us. Our vet said the condition affected us more than it did the dog and I'm sure this was true. The vet prescribed thyroid tablets but they really didn't make any difference. I then got some Canine Hormone Support for him and I'm really not sure if this helped or not. I think the hair loss did slow considerably when I started using this supplement. Maybe without it he would have lost all his hair, but I'll never know. I hope a cure or prevention can be found for this. It is pretty distressing to witness.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Sylvia K said:


> One of my toy poodles developed this condition. It didn't start until he was around 4-5 years old and he lost patches of hair. His skin developed black patches but it didn't change colour all over. Initially the vet thought he may be developing Cushings but the tests were negative for this. it was really distressing to see this condition developing. He originally had a really dense, beautiful white coat and looked like an ethereal snowball when he was brushed out. I kept a coat on him when the weather was cool but he didn't really seem to notice the cold! Such a beautiful, loving and loyal little fellow and I was devastated when he died two years ago when he was 10 years old. I will miss him until the day I die and not a day goes by without remembering him and wishing so much that he was still with us. Our vet said the condition affected us more than it did the dog and I'm sure this was true. The vet prescribed thyroid tablets but they really didn't make any difference. I then got some Canine Hormone Support for him and I'm really not sure if this helped or not. I think the hair loss did slow considerably when I started using this supplement. Maybe without it he would have lost all his hair, but I'll never know. I hope a cure or prevention can be found for this. It is pretty distressing to witness.


Thank you, I’m so sorry about all of that. That must’ve been tough. He will always be with you in your heart. ❤


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

runnynose said:


> You could also put some thin clothes on him to prevent him from licking


Hi yes I do have some sweaters, but it seems like it’s driving her nuts! Every minute she’ll be licking or turning around on the rug. Like it’s so itchy or something.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaylaTheToyPoodle said:


> Hi yes I do have some sweaters, but it seems like it’s driving her nuts! Every minute she’ll be licking or turning around on the rug. Like it’s so itchy or something.


Do you mean the sweaters are itchy? Or her condition?

If it’s the sweaters, I _extra_ highly recommend Gold Paw fleeces. The seams are worn on the outside, which I think makes them the most comfortable doggy clothes out there. And they cling like a second skin.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Has a cozy outfit on now!


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do you mean the sweaters are itchy? Or her condition?
> 
> If it’s the sweaters, I _extra_ highly recommend Gold Paw fleeces. The seams are worn on the outside, which I think makes them the most comfortable doggy clothes out there. And they cling like a second skin.


No her condition, but thank you.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

MaylaTheToyPoodle said:


> No her condition, but thank you.


I should have clarified that better, my bad.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I absolutely love those photos and her. What a precious little girl. I’m so sorry she’s uncomfortable.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I absolutely love those photos and her. What a precious little girl. I’m so sorry she’s uncomfortable.


That’s so sweet of you, thank you so much. Hopefully after getting spayed she’ll feel much better! I’ll keep updates! 💕🙏🏻


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not medically trained but I must say that reading the descriptions of, and seeing photos of affected dogs with both alopecia x and hyperestrogenism, Mayla fits much better in the alopecia x category.

Can you say exactly what testing has been done? Skin scrapings to rule out certain conditions? Blood tests for thyroid levels?

_A particular type of baldness has been described in the Nordic or double-coated breeds whereby the dog develops symmetrical coat loss on the trunk as well as darkly pigmented skin in the bald areas. This pattern of baldness is commonly called "endocrine alopecia" as it is common in several types of hormone imbalances (in particular, hypothyroidism.)









Photo courtesy of Dr. Carol Foil

*The condition we call "alopecia X," however, is not associated with the hormone imbalances that normally create endocrine alopecia. Its causes remain mysterious hence the name alopecia X.* Given that there are numerous therapies that work for some cases and not for others, and that many of these therapies seem to be in complete opposition, it may be that alopecia X is not one disease but several and we simply do not know how to distinguish them.

Alopecia X goes by many names:_


_Black skin disease _
_Growth hormone-responsive alopecia _
_Castration-responsive alopecia _
_The coat funk _
_Pseudo-Cushing syndrome _
_Biopsy-responsive alopecia _
_Follicular dysplasia of the Siberian husky _
_Adrenal sex hormone alopecia _
_Hair cycle arrest_
_The following is what is currently believed about this confusing condition.

The good news is that alopecia X is a cosmetic condition only. There is no downside to the dog except for looking funny. For this reason, treatment with medications is frequently discouraged because drugs can have bodywide effects while the disease itself has none. Furthermore, treatment has been fraught with partial responses and can be frustrating if not expensive, depending on what therapy is selected.

*The skin biopsy is particularly important in making a diagnosis of alopecia X. If possible, a pathologist who specializes in reading skin tissue should be requested. The biopsy will identify structures typical of alopecia X hair follicles and help rule out concurrent allergy or infection that might mimic alopecia X.*

The Typical Patient 

The typical Alopecia X patient is a Spitz or Nordic breed such as an American Eskimo, Chow Chow, Pomeranian, Alaskan Malamute, Elkhound, or similar. Poodles have also been over-represented. Hair loss begins in early adulthood, usually by age three years. First the long primary hairs go, leaving a fuzzy, puppy-like coat but eventually that goes, too. The bald skin becomes hyper pigmented but is not itchy, and the skin does not usually get infected.

Diagnostic Testing

Part of the problem is that all hormone-based hair losses can look exactly like this, so some testing is needed to determine which of several conditions are occurring.

Expect your veterinarian to begin with:_


_A blood panel _
_A urinalysis _
_Some kind of thyroid testing _
_Some kind of adrenal hormone testing _
_A skin biopsy_
_The purpose of this rather broad testing is to rule out diseases that look like alopecia X but for which well-defined treatment protocols exist. This means that two conditions must absolutely be ruled out before proceeding with the trial and error process of alopecia X treatment._


_Cushing's disease_
_Hypothyroidism_
_Both these hormone imbalances lead to endocrine alopecia and while they look like alopecia X, they have their own specific treatments.

Therapy









This is the same dog as above, after being neutered. Photo courtesy of Dr. Carol Foil.


Now that it has been determined that the dog in question has Alopecia X, it would be great if we could wake up the sleeping hair follicles and regrow some hair.

Sterilization
Alopecia X seems to be a sex hormone imbalance in at least some cases and didn’t earn the name castration responsive alopecia for nothing. For this reason, the first step in treatment is to sterilize the patient; unspayed females should be spayed, intact males should be neutered. There are health benefits to sterilization regardless of whether or not there is a hair loss issue, and many animals will grow their hair back (though possibly not permanently) so this is where we start rather than investing in complex and confusing diagnostics. If this does not work or the pet is already sterilized, then we move on to melatonin supplementation.

Melatonin
Melatonin can be obtained in 3 mg tablets at most health food stores or vitamin retail outlets. Approximately 50 percent of dogs will show some response within six to eight weeks. The medication should be given for at least two or three months before giving up but if hair regrowth occurs, the medication is continued until hair growth seems to have plateaued. After maximal hair regrowth has been achieved, the dose is gradually tapered down to a weekly dose over several months. Some dogs can ultimately discontinue medication though it is important to realize that if you discontinue the medication and the hair falls out again, the condition may not be responsive to melatonin a second time.

Melatonin Side Effects and Issues_


_Melatonin has been used as a sleep aide. Some owners find the sedating side effect to be unacceptable. Consider giving it at bedtime so that drowsiness is less noticeable._
_Melantonin should not be used in diabetic patients as it has been found to create insulin resistance._
_Beware of melatonin brands containing xylitol. Xylitol is an innocuous sugar substitute for people but is a poison for dogs._
_Since melatonin is a nutritional supplement, rather than a prescription medication, the FDA does not insist on the same quality control it does for drugs. There may be tremendous differences in the amount of melatonin contained in pills between brands. Nature's Bounty® brand has been a preferred brand but any major supplement brand should be acceptable.

If neither sterilization nor melatonin have been fruitful and we know the dog does not have Cushing's disease or hypothyroidism, then it is important to realize that the therapies left to try have potential side effects._

Alopecia X is a Pattern of Baldness - Veterinary Partner - VIN


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm not medically trained but I must say that reading the descriptions of, and seeing photos of affected dogs with both alopecia x and hyperestrogenism, Mayla fits much better in the alopecia x category.
> 
> Can you say exactly what testing has been done? Skin scrapings to rule out certain conditions? Blood tests for thyroid levels?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your extensive thoughts. Mayla has just had her CBC which was totally normal as well as a thyroid panel and urinalysis which were also normal. Her cortisol came back minimally elevated which the vet attributed to stress in having her blood drawn.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaylaTheToyPoodle said:


> Thank you for your extensive thoughts. Mayla has just had her CBC which was totally normal as well as a thyroid panel and urinalysis which were also normal. Her cortisol came back minimally elevated which the vet attributed to stress in having her blood drawn.


This is good news.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is good news.


Thank you ☺


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Not as substitute, rather in coordination with a vet, I have read of positive experiences using DerMagic products. A groomer forum first introduced me to their Skin Rescue Lotion, which I wish so much I could have tried with my last little girl. She was not a Poodle, and she developed a skin issue even a dermatologist could not diagnose.

I just bought a fresh bottle for Oliver and me both. The company is quite responsive to email. 

I've no ownership or benefit, just passing along something I learned of and tried. Going to test it on an itchy spot my TPoo has.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Not as substitute, rather in coordination with a vet, I have read of positive experiences using DerMagic products. A groomer forum first introduced me to their Skin Rescue Lotion, which I wish so much I could have tried with my last little girl. She was not a Poodle, and she developed a skin issue even a dermatologist could not diagnose.
> 
> I just bought a fresh bottle for Oliver and me both. The company is quite responsive to email.
> 
> I've no ownership or benefit, just passing along something I learned of and tried. Going to test it on an itchy spot my TPoo has.


Thank you, I’ll look into it.


----------

